# Asking for Redundancy



## July2009 (27 Jul 2009)

Hi everyone.  I'm new to this so please bear with me.

I have been in my current job for 14 years.  I received no employment letter.  My boss is now trying to slightly change my job description which involves more responsibilities that neither need nor want.  He is not willing to increase salary to meet these extra responsibilities even though my research shows I am already at least €6,000 underpaid.  Up to two years ago I really loved this job but now I dread coming in the mornings.

My question is this: can an employee ask for redundancy?  He keeps trying to scare us by saying other similar firms have had to let people go and he's doing everything in his power to not let that happen to us.  He may not realise it but whenever he mentions redundancy it takes all my willpower to not put up my hand and say "yes please"!!

PS I am very good at my job!!


----------



## jack2009 (27 Jul 2009)

Legally I am not sure what the correct answer is.

However, I do not people who have been asked to change how they do things or given more responsibility working hours etc. effectively changing their job.  they then approaced their employer saying that their old job is effectively now redundant and they are not able to do their current job so is their any chance of a redundancy offer being made.

that being said I know these people hated their job and were going to leave anyway but were just chancing their arm asking for a settlement package.  Also, this happend almost 12 months ago when there was a bit more cash floating around.

I note that you say you are 6k underpaid however, the grass is always greener on the other side and in general in the past 6 months most if not all industries appear to have cut wage by about 10% along with a policy of not hiring any more staff. 

So I think you need to ask yourself can you definately get work elsewhere.  That being said hating going to work everymorning is a terrible state to be in and can really affect you and your family so that needs to be weighed up to.


----------



## July2009 (27 Jul 2009)

I understand what you mean about the grass being greener and all that but I've done my research through IATI, other accounting technicians, etc. not to mention recruitment agences both online and not.

The people I spoke to in IATI were horrified when I told them my current salary (and it hasn't been increased in 2 years - ever before this recession).

They always want more out of you in this office.


----------



## AgathaC (27 Jul 2009)

Removed post. Misunderstood OP's question.


----------



## July2009 (28 Jul 2009)

I would normally agree with you but I'm really starting my patience here & I'm afraid I'll say something I'll regret!!!  And I've been applying for jobs for the last 12 months!!


----------



## July2009 (28 Jul 2009)

That should have said I'm starting to lose my patience!!!


----------

